# Concepto de amplificación



## bgarmol (Nov 1, 2006)

Saludos amigos,

alguien me puede explicar que diferencia hay entre amplificar una señal en tensión y amplificar en potencia, y como influye en la amplitud de la propia señal.


----------



## chuko (Nov 7, 2006)

El analisis de amplificación de un amplificador lo tenés que comenzar calculando las impedancias de entrada y de salida del mismo. Un analisis de ganancia de potencia incluye obtener las ecuaciones que definen las potencias de entrada y de salida del amplificador, tales como

Pentrada = Ventrada X Ientrada

Psalida = Vsalida X Isalida

Donde las tensiones y/o las corrientes generalmente están en función de otros parámetros que dependen del circuito, y seguramente alli entren en juego las impedancias antes mencionadas.

Luego, la ganancia de potencia es 

G = Psalida / Pentrada

Poniendo todas las expresiones obtenidas alli seguramente vas a podes simplificar algunas cosas que dependen, como dije, del circuito.

Para las ganancias de tension y de corriente sucede lo mismo donde

Gtension = Vsalida / Ventrada

Gcorriente = Isalida / Ientrada

Casi siempre vas a encontrar que estos valores estan en funcion de las impedancias y otros numeros mas que dependen del amplificador


----------



## VichoT (Nov 7, 2006)

Holas.chuko kreo ke bgarmol se refiera la diferencia entre amplificador de señal (voltaje ) y amplificador de potencia o finales(de corriente)

El 1º como dije antes es para amplificar señales deviles y esta en las etapas anteriores al amplificador de salida...aki el voltaje es lo ke se fuerza a aumentar y la corriente tb aumenta pero en funcion del voltaje y al carga que encuentra a su paso a travez delas etapas...

En los amplificador de potencia o finales es al revés y es la corriente la ke se fuerza a aumentar y el voltaje solo al sigue dependiento dela carga.....

Ademas  porlogral los amplificador finales por su configuracion tienen menor impedancia de salida ideales par antenas y parlantes...(sus mas comunes aplicaciones)

BYE!


----------



## bgarmol (Nov 20, 2006)

Muchas gracias nuevamente por la aclaración.

Ahí va otra cuestión, ¿qué diferencia existe entre los transistores bipolares o convencionales y los transistores FET?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola bgarmol:

Yo no las llamaría diferencias, ya que no se trata de dos componentes de la misma naturaleza. Cada uno tiene ciertas características especiales que el otro no tiene. Todo depende de cómo y para que los vayas a utilizar.

La principal "Diferencia" radica en que los bipolares consumen cierta cantidad de energía al funcionar. Los FET y MOSFET no necesitan consumir energía para funcionar.

Te dejo unos links con un poco de información acerca de:

El transistor.
Transistor de efecto de campo.

Claro, desde mi punto de vista, sin tomar en cuenta algunas de sus debilidades, no han inventado nada como las válvulas termo-iónicas o "Bulbos"   

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## bgarmol (Nov 20, 2006)

Respecto a los transistores FET he leido que :"son también de dos tipos: canal n y canal p, dependiendo de si la aplicación de una tensión positiva en la puerta pone al transistor en estado de conducción o no conducción, respectivamente.".

Entiendo que es canal N, cuando la tensión positiva aplicada en la puerta (que supongo que es P) produce la conducción en el canal desde la fuente al drenador; ¿Sería polarización directa no?.


y canal P cuando la tensión negativa aplicada en la puerta(del tipo N vuelvo a suponer) produce la conducción en el canal desde la fuente al drenador. ¿También polarización directa?

Aparte de esta aclaración, ¿me podría alguien enseñar a comprobar un FET?, porque he leído bastante teoría pero a la hora de la práctica no me aclaro en absoluto, no se ni que ni como tengo que medir para saber si está correcto o no este componente.

Gracias Apollo por los links que si me han ayudado, y gracias a todos los del foro.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola bgarmol:

Exactamente como dices, ese es el funcinamiento básico de los FET.

En general sólo se utilizan  los transistores FET de canal N, para la gran mayoría de aplicaciones, ya que los de canal P suelen ser más caros y sus aplicaiones son muy  pocas.

Los FET tipo CMOS (Complementarios) , son utilizados en casi todos los integrados digitales para la construcción de compuertas y circuitos más complicados, ya que tienen una mayor densidad de integración comparado con la utilización de NMOS o PMOS por separado.

Con la información que tienes no creo que sea difícil que hagas tu probador.   

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## bgarmol (Nov 21, 2006)

Gracias nuevamente por la aclaración. 

Un saludo al foro. Hasta pronto.


----------

